
Elon Musk can 'stick his submarine where it hurts', says British caver - ttepasse
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/thai-cave-rescue-elon-musk-mini-submarine-british-driver-tham-luang-vern-unsworth-a8447166.html
======
saalweachter
I tend to think Musk earnestly believes he can jump into any field and (with
his team) revolutionize it over night, rather than this being a PR stunt per
se.

~~~
maxerickson
When your big idea is a square peg for a round hole and you publicize it
before you've checked that, the difference is indistinguishable.

“It wouldn’t have made the first 50 metres into the cave from the dive start
point. Just a PR stunt.”

